# Room needed in London to rent, can anyone help?



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everybody! 

Happy New Year!

I live in France and one of my friends here has a daughter of about 24 who is hoping to be living in London very shortly to work and study. She is a lovely girl, who speaks some English and has lived previously in London for about 4 months so is not completely ‘green’ with regards London life.

Just wondering if anyone has a spare room they would be happy to rent or knows of anyone who would be interested in renting a room/having a lodger for a while??

Please let me know if you have any ideas or can help in any way. Cheers!

LP xx


----------

